# Where do I find my "key fob code"?!?



## rmleloup (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello,

Getting "low battery" at 0% with one of my fob's. Funny thing is, it works perfectly, better than the other fob that has no battery issues..

I want to replace both fobs batteries, but understand a code is needed to be programmed.

I don't know how to change the battery in them, nor do I want to do it wrong.

I need,

- Where to find my code

- Best suggestion to change the fob itself (battery?) Without destroying it myself... I have plenty of IT related tools, but want to be safe.

-----

Owned:

Chevy Cruze 2012, LTZ RS, 1.4L, If that means anything.

- RMLeLoup


----------



## rmleloup (Mar 13, 2014)

Mock me well,

I do IT, realized both fob batteries were CMOS batteries for computers. I had 2x brand new ones in my tool bag.

So, replaced them both as per the manual. Mine no longer has the 0% message, and can do the same range that it originally did (plenty of range).

Wife's range... still limited to beside the car... but still works...

Not sure if a sensor in it is not functioning, or just a programming issue or what.

Any suggestions?

- RMLeLoup


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Give her the better Key Fob ...ya know she is a woman ..when ya get a chance do some more reading around the forum about the camaro replacement key and the likes ..Good Luck .


----------



## rmleloup (Mar 13, 2014)

I would give her the better fob, but... only I drive. She just has "hers" because it's a secondary, and her mom drives it sometimes (my inlaw/outlaw?s) live with us...

Basically what would I do to correct the poor one though, that's what i'm asking now.


----------



## rmleloup (Mar 13, 2014)

Agreed, back to the original at hand though...

Suggestions on an inesxpensive route for the 2nd fob?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

See if a Dealer can recode the 2nd key Fob !


----------



## rmleloup (Mar 13, 2014)

I have no respect for the local dealers in and around my city at this point, or GM for that matter. Our car yes, the techs no. I would rather identify the information at hand potentially so that I can get it done myself or a local shop. As i'm trying to locate my actual information so the tech that I have in mind can do it in a few mins or less.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge about coding of the key fobs for a cruzen a Dealer has to do IT ...

Check the Glove Box for the related 4 digit reference codes would be the only other insight I would have .


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No recoding required after battery replacement......only required if replacing the fob itself.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

rmleloup said:


> I want to replace both fobs batteries, but understand a code is needed to be programmed.


Nope. Just change the battery.




rmleloup said:


> I don't know how to change the battery in them, nor do I want to do it wrong.


The owner's manual has the procedure. The battery is a common CR2032, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Short range with new batteries......both fobs, usually is a receiver problem in the car.
One of the fob's......well that one is kinda obvious.....fob transmitter has some problem.

Also......it is not uncommon for fobs to have a short range or no response if a cell tower is within about 1/8 mile.....RFI scrambles the FOB transmission and the reciever can't identify it.

Rob


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't forget that aftermarket accessories to the car can interfere with the remote keyless reception.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A good CR2032 battery should read 3.3 Volts, open circuited, no load, once it drops below this, like even 3.1 volts, its pretty well dead. Not the best choice for a battery, older ones used a 12 volt battery and were good down to 9 volts.

The code is permanently burnt into the chip on the remote, the vehicle has to be programmed to read it, instructions are in the owners manual. Mine came with no name Made In India batteries, hardly lasted the first year, paid extra for Duracell Pro batteries, going on for more than three years now without problems. Is cheaper in some cases to buy the best. 

Older remotes had a screw that made it easier to open the case, but screw is a dirty word, have to use my thumb nail to unsnap that cover and hope the tabs don't break so I can snap it back together again. Would think for 85 bucks or so, could put a screw in it. Or even use a 12 volt battery. 

Keys have to be laser cut, least this is what my good locksmith friend tells me that I have known for years. Would cost him 12,000 bucks to buy one, would have to sell a ton of keys to even pay the darn thing off. None of my Chevy dealers around here have one, have to order them, takes around two weeks. So if you lost both remotes, you are dead. 

Wife is always misplacing her remote, spend hours looking for it. Wonder if the guys that came up with this, even considered the consequences. A brand new problem that never existed before. Not only here, but just about everywhere. 

The older remotes I have with the 12V battery are even smaller than the Cruze remote, there is space in there. One I have is over 15 years old, still works with the original battery.


----------



## rmleloup (Mar 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> A good CR2032 battery should read 3.3 Volts, open circuited, no load, once it drops below this, like even 3.1 volts, its pretty well dead. Not the best choice for a battery, older ones used a 12 volt battery and were good down to 9 volts.
> 
> 
> The code is permanently burnt into the chip on the remote, the vehicle has to be programmed to read it, instructions are in the owners manual. Mine came with no name Made In India batteries, hardly lasted the first year, paid extra for Duracell Pro batteries, going on for more than three years now without problems. Is cheaper in some cases to buy the best.
> ...





Robby said:


> Short range with new batteries......both fobs, usually is a receiver problem in the car.
> One of the fob's......well that one is kinda obvious.....fob transmitter has some problem.
> 
> 
> ...



Ty both, as it seems that the manual, doesn't help me in this case.


Wife's fob, still has distance issues, even with a new battery.


No we're not near a cell tower. I get 2 bars outside on the street with my phone. (1 bar better than my previous carrier, but not much).


Was able to replace both fob batteries with brand new ones. But am happy to order even better ones if you can direct me to the "best" of them.


Even with changing the "car battery" for a new one, (better cold cranking amps was the huge seller). Simply the issue was persistant before this, and after this.


No other electrical mods, other than HID. But have had that since ownership of car.


How would one "fix a fob" ? (separate from battery, as owners manual doesn't advise how to fix otherwise).


Also, stop pointing me to the owners manual, as this is obviously beyond it. I was there first.


If the car has a transmission issue blargh. How does one get that fixed? What "minimum" cost for parts alone am I looking at?


Thanks all,




- rmleloup


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Trans issues depending on miles should be covered under Powertrain.

Cutting new keys won't help i this situation, LTZ only uses the manual key for the drivers door handle in the event the battery goes. 

Page 24 is for the keys. Seems like 16 manual has way more stuff than the previous years did.

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...s/02_pdf/2016-cruze-limited-owners-manual.pdf


2012 version is here, page 31

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...rship/Manuals_and_Videos/02_pdf/2k12cruze.pdf


----------



## rmleloup (Mar 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Trans issues depending on miles should be covered under Powertrain.
> 
> Cutting new keys won't help i this situation, LTZ only uses the manual key for the drivers door handle in the event the battery goes.
> 
> ...


I physically have the manual. Already dealt with that.

Going back to previous questions.... see previous reply..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Both batteries are brand new? You swapped batteries from one to the other to see if it's the battery? 

Misread transmission as a separate issue from remotes transmitting.

If one fob is working fine and the other isn't, may need a new fob all together. does the fob show abnormal damage or water spots when you opened it for the battery change?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Finally thought my wife how to use a voltmeter, always going nuts getting her CD player and other stuff to work. Some of my batteries were 15 years old, time to pitch them, with NI-MH AA cells, after between charged should read at least 1.35V, some were reading zero, others far less than a volt, time to pitch those.

She was amazed how easy this is, voltmeter on the 2 V, DC range, red lead to positive, black lead to negative.

A CR2032 battery should read 3.3 volts, but that to do this on the 20V range, anything less than this, its near dead, even 3.2V. You can buy a brand new battery to learn its dead out of the package. 

Don't know about the rest of youse guys, when ever I buy anything today, seem to be returning more than I keep with the crap on the shelves today. Ever see those signs on auto supply stores, no returns on electronics! I have returned them.

One recent thing I never expected to return was a 1/4" NPT plug, my made in the USA thread gauge told me the threads were incorrect which was the reason why I couldn't screw it in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another one is my thermostat soup, get a pot of water and heat it, want to see when that thermostat opens and closed with a precision thermometer. Finding out it doesn't open after you gone all through the work of installing it is very disappointing. Sure I get my money back, but not my time fooling with it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> ...You can buy a brand new battery to learn its dead out of the package.


Reason I ask if batteries are "new". I spent a lot of money converting my other car over from fixed to flip key and batteries in the donor keys as well as "brand new in the package" batteries were dead on arrival. Not having a LED on the fobs made it hard to pinpoint it after trying to enter the 8 digit code via lock button on the door. I been having same luck with Rayovac D cell being 3 out of 4 dead.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree - try swapping the batteries between the fobs. I have seen dead batteries come out of the manufacturer packaging. Not common, but it does happen.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, I have an old digital meter from the 60's that cost $2,500 brand new, can buy better ones today for less than ten bucks.

Meters go by the number of digits, most common is a 3 1/2 digit that in English means 3 full digits, 0 to 9 with the first digit either being a 0 or a 1. on the two volt scale, 1.999 is the highest reading, above, get a flashing 1 for overranging, but giving 1 millivolt resolution. 10 mv resolution on the 20 volt scale, good enough to tell whether a battery is good or not.


----------

